# "Taylor Made" screen cover surprise!!



## flobin

Hi 
i had the most bazaar conversation today with the makers of Tailor Made screens, having recently purchased a screen for our ford transit eura mobile i was disappointed to find that it let allot of light in i mean alot. after my initial phone call i was assured this could not be possible as the material they use is black on the reverse, on closer inspection i could see that the material on mine was white on the reverse ahh i thought a mistake in production they must have accidentally overlooked it i phoned 'oh yes we sometimes have to use this material,' said TM, 'if the other material is in short supply but it does not affect the screens ability to insulate. i had another look at the screen, surely the light getting in must affect the amount of heat getting in? again i took to the phone this time the attitude was totally different i was told in no uncertain terms that they do not advertise that their product will keep out the light and it was not their problem and would not change it, however a quick glance at their website describes the screen as having a roll downpanel over the windscreen to let the light in during the day so there for it must keep the light out when it is up!!!
a bit of a rant i'll grant you but it was not cheap.
on the whole it is a good design and well made but no good for us we have two dogs and need to keep the van as cool as poss.
my silver screen i had before was fantastic i only changed because TM did a longer version wish i had'nt now.
oh well thats off my chest now thanks for being there :twisted:


----------



## Techno100

Thank you, that saved me wasting my money on taylor made. That's one customer they lost already! poor service.


----------



## JustRadio

umm, so any recommendations whose make to buy?

John
Motorhome Radio

Just find the radio player in the left hand navigation, click the drop down and choose us!


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

i would go for silver screens every time they answer there phone for a start and if they are busy they really do ring you back i had a silver screen for 7 years and lived in the van prmanantly for one of those it also stood up to a months skiing every year i still have it and tried to get it to fit the transit this evening but alas it was for our old ducato and its abit snug under the arms!!!


----------



## bozzer

I agree Silverscreen. 
Taylormade messed us about when we ordered a bike cover, we even went to their address and it wasn't ready - never did get it!

Silverscreens are an excellent fit.


----------



## flobin

*silver screen suprise*

do you know as it happens i need a new bike cover, guess where i wont be going :lol:


----------



## jandk

We had superb service from our Taylor Made screens, used them on the Burstner, during two weeks skiing holiday, perfect fit, build quality, and easy to fit,
The conversations we had with Taylor Made were always polite and very helpful,
So we vote Taylor Made, 
Maybe before subjecting a decent company to "trail by forum" you should give them a chance to have their say?
but at least you got it off your chest.
John and Katie.


----------



## Zuma

My Taylormade are excellent, keep sun and light out, mind you they are about 8 years old, maybe the quality has dipped?

Mark


----------



## flobin

*silver screen suprise*

unfortunatly they could have had their say if they had not hung up on me!! i dont doubt that there are TM screens out there that 'work' and i would truly like to give them a fair crack of the whip but they wont change mine for me to try!!!


----------



## Grizzly

We have one of each: winter- weight drop down Taylormade screen and summer- weight SilverScreens silver mesh screen.

Quality of both screens excellent, service of both firms very good indeed. 

If you are at a show then look out for the Taylormade stall. We bought a winter one at Newbury show for our first two vans and there was a reduction in price.

I'd happily buy again from either.

G


----------



## flobin

do you know i might just go along to the show with mine and se if he will change it


----------



## Caggsie

We got ours two and half years ago, initially they sent out the wrong order, we got a fiat one and the other people got our transit one.

They changed it no problem. No light at all comes in. The silver bit is on both sides with padding in the middle, the inside being a slightly different silver to the front. Iwould have to say they are great. It is the long line one. And fits perfectly. Admittedly,if gotten the service you did I would feel the same!

Regards

Karen.


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

sorry jandk i just saw your post, i would not want this to appear to be trail buy forum, i believe you are not keen on that sort of thing, but i am just expressing my expierience and leaving up to the individual to form their own impressions, lets not forget the screen cost me quiet alot of money ,well to me any way, and i would not want that to happen to anybody else.


----------



## flobin

*silver screen suprise*

i agree the fit is very good i just wish they would change mine i can't see what the problem is :roll:


----------



## mcpezza

We have purchased twice from Taylormade in the last two years, screens for two Hymers and a bike cover. Lovely people to deal with and after the motorhomes, the best money spent out of any other accessory. We use them through the winter and all summer. Would always recommend them.
Mike


----------



## flobin

*silver screen suprise*

hi mike sounds great but do your screens let light in?


----------



## sweetie

We are on our second set of taylor made screens, both been excellent.

1st was used for about 190 nights a year for 5 1/2 years and where as good as new when van was sold.

Present set are 2 1/2 years old have done about 200 nights, still in excellent condition.

Purchased ours as insulated screens not as blackouts.

Our curtains at home let light through! so we bought set of blackout curtains, Job done.

If when we had dogs and it was hot all windows would be open so you could not use screens anyway.

And would never have left dogs in van if it was likely to get anyhow.



Steve


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

hi steve i think you'll find that with silver screens or TM you can have the windows open with the screen on, the dogs also appreciate the dark to if i had any! i also would never leave the dogs in a hot van.


----------



## sweetie

Yes you can have the windows open but with a screen covering the window opening you will not get very much air in.

The silver keeps the heat out the same as when the heating is on in the van the silver reflects the heat back. I thought that was how it worked


----------



## 96299

Hi

I'm another TM fan although never had silver screen ones. Mine are on the van permanently and they never let light in, they are also a very snug fit. I like the TM ones because of the long line version they do. They came in very handy when scuttlegate was around. :lol: and that was the honest reason that I bought the longline variant.   

steve


----------



## mandyandandy

I always find the threads on TM to be a very strange mix of good and bad attitude on their customer service. 

I do know that the gentleman has been very ill for a number of years with ME, there are times when he really struggles to get to the shows but makes himself. 

They read this forum as they told me they did along with a few others too, I also get a feeling that they don't take knocks easily so maybe they just don't take criticism to well and find it hard to admit they could have got it wrong occasionally. (which we are all capable from time to time) 

We love our screen we got from them and have recommended others to them and I think all have been happy. 

Mandy


----------



## ingram

I have a 'Taylormade' on my Peugeot Boxer. I bought it at a show, so haven't had much dealing with the company other than to say " I'll have one of those please".......... It does the job. I am not sure if it lets light in or not because we have curtains in the cab and they are drawn at night but I didn't buy them to keep out the light so probably wouldn't be bothered if they did. What I do find odd is the op's comment about the inner being black or white, as ours are silver on both sides.

I have seen previous comments about Taylormade's 'service' being 'disappointing', however, I have also seen such comment directed at 'Silver Screens' too.

Harvey


----------



## Spacerunner

The taylormade screen I bought was very poor.

After a couple of weeks the silvering started to peel. I complained to the owner, discreetly, at a show but he didn't really want to know.
His female assistant even admitted that they had had some second rate fabric from their suppliers, but still he was not interested.

He then gave a derisory offer of 10% discount if I purchased a new set of screens....... Stupid I ain't!!


----------



## Grizzly

Message to OP...is this what you bought ?

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/acatalog/External_Windscreen.html

Given that they are a sandwich of thick insulating material and 2 layers of strong waterproof material is is hard to see how they can let in light whatever their colour. Ours certainly does not. Once it is in place there is total darkness in the cab and we don't find it necessary to draw the internal concertina blinds however cold or light it is outside.

A mystery but it would be a good idea to take it to a show and ask that it be looked at.

G


----------



## inkey-2008

If it was bought over the internet and it is not what you want you can return it under the distance selling laws. For any reason not to sure of the time scale after received it woth ring trading standards.

Andy


----------



## ingram

Having re-read the OP's first post I see that he said;

"the material they use is black on the reverse, on closer inspection i could see that the material on mine was white on the reverse "

I think that he means that each *layer* of 'silver' material is black ( or not ) on the reverse side, not that the complete *screen blind* is.

The screens are sold as thermal insulators so I don't know that it should be expected that they will not transmit light although it does seem odd that they should do so to such an extent as the OP suggested.

Harvey


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

thanks for all the comments regading the light getting in through my Taylor Made screens. i have to say that although they are not sold to keep out the light it was a very useful by product of the screen ( and as previously stated light coming in must mean heat coming in?) it is just a shame that Taylor Made wont change it for me for one which keeps the light out they could then sell it to all those motorhomers who dont care if it lets the light in. on that note i would be more than happy to swap it with any of you out there who have one that keeps the light out but never bought it as a black out blind and don't mind the light coming in. see how many takers i get!


----------



## SueandRoger

No experience of TM but been very happy with my SS which I bought 7 years ago. They don't let the light trough and I personally would not want them too! My next set however will be KANTOP Isomatten External Screens as I believe the insulation qualities will be better for when I start to go skiing with the camper next year; Yes, I have got skis as well before anyone asks!


----------



## Fatalhud

Hi Flobin
could it be that they have not installed the middle layer of insulation as quoted on there web site

"Construction
We make our covers by sandwiching 2 layers of waterproof material with a layer of thermal wadding in the middle. Which complies with the furnature and furnishings Fire Safety Regulations 1988."

Alan H


----------



## bigbazza

(Our standard 2 piece cover allows the part of it which covers the windscreen to be turned down. This allows light in and means that the cover need not be removed during the daytime.)

Taken from TM's ad.
I think the op has a good point.


----------



## chrisda

Hi, we too have silver screens, we have used them on 3 peugout boxers so that means they are at least 7yrs old and still going strong,my hubby washes them with his long motorhome brush then rinses them with the hose then we dry them on the washing line,and WALLA!!! back to as good as new,dont know about the other make but i can recomend them for insulation and a full blackout when fitted,really pleased,next van will have to be another peuguot then they will fit again lol,chrissy


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

well spotted bigbazza, unfortunatly this seems to cut no ice with Taylor Made when i pointed this out in my recent email to which i have had no reply!!!!! all i want is to change it,
no takers to my offer yet i see  still fingers crossed


----------



## Grizzly

bigbazza said:


> (. This allows light in and means that the cover need not be removed during the daytime.)
> .


If you, and the OP look at the photos of the screens in place you will see what this means !

In it's night-time /cold weather position all of the insulating material and all of the screen covers all of the windscreen and all of the screen is OPAQUE. The cab is dark, no light can get rhough 3 layers of opaque material.

In the day-time position the centre, insulated, opaque part of the insulated screen can be dropped down, by peeling it off 2 long strips of Velcro. This leaves the centre of the screen free of any kind of insulation or screen and, hey presto, let there be LIGHT !

Look at the photos. THIS IS HOW IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE. It is a GOOD THING.

G


----------



## flobin

*silver screen suprise*

hi grizzly
i think you may have missed the point myself and bigbazza where trying to make, by making the statment 'allows the light in' one would then presume with the screen rolled up it would keep the light out, however my screen lets the light in when i full insulation mode ( screen flap up)


----------



## Grizzly

Have you got a photo of it ? It would help to diagnose what is wrong by comparing it with the working article ? That would give you evidence when you took it/ sent it back ?

G


----------



## flobin

*siver screen surprise*

no i have not taken any photos yet but i have still got my old silver screen from the ducato which i can just about stretch over the cab so i thought i would do a couple of shots one with the blacked out silver screen and then one showing the Taylor Made letting in the light as a comparison, i will however have to get the 'co driver' to assist as she is more computer literate!!! :lol:


----------



## flobin

*silver screen suprise*

ummmmmmmh no takers from the' i don't mind the light coming in 'camp to swap with me for my Taylor Made screen then ! lets hope for better luck tomorrow.


----------



## JackieP

I know this doesn't help you with your original problem with your silver screens, but we have the screens that are designed to let light in during the day and they do keep the heat out as well. 

I can see that you're mighty upset with this company but not sure discussing in on here is helping your cause. By posting in the way you have, you've encouraged others to state how happy they are and that, not unsurprisingly is getting you into a situation where you're not able to think objectively.

If the blinds are not 'fit for purpose' then you must take this through the established route. If you don't know what that is then google 'goods not fit for purpose', and follow the advice you receive there.

Good luck.


----------



## bigbazza

I think he posted on here because he got no response from his supplier.

Quote( i pointed this out in my recent email to which i have had no reply!!!!!)


----------



## JackieP

I realise that, but it seems to have degenerated into a bit of a battle, which in my opinion isn't helping his cause. I can understand his frustration though but would suggest his energies are better directed into gathering evidence about his own issue and following it up in a more objective way.

If the company refuse to talk to him by telephone and do not answer emails then it is the only way.


----------



## Grizzly

I would suggest that- as the OP is about to do- he takes photos of the screen in place and posts them here. A comparison can then be made by those of us who believe we have properly made screens and this will give the OP ammunition in his dealings with the supplier.

As has been suggested before; it might be that a layer has been missed out of the OPs screen and this should be easy to spot. 

G


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

hi jackie p thanks for your comments i'm trying to be as objective as possible and i am pleased that this thread has given those who are happy with their Taylor Made screens a chance to respond however those who appear to be happy are also those who have the screens that don't let the light in which is fine and those that are happy with the light coming in thats fine too i just want to exchange mine for one that does not let the light in that is all.
any way i have now taken some pics and they will be uploaded shortly so watch this space i am also carrying out a rudimentry thermal test using my weather station, its outside sensor and temperature probe to compare!!!


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

Here are the photos to compare our old silver screen and highlight the disappointing Taylor Made option. 
All three photographs have been taken at midday today in cloudy South Wales, so you can imagine the effect on a bright sunny day in Southern France!
I am still carrying out the 'temperature' tests, at present the van is only 1 degree cooler than the outside ambient temperature.


----------



## bill

There has got to be something wrong there. I have Talor Made and light doesn't come through at all.

bill


----------



## flobin

*Silver screen surprise*

Hi Bill
Thanks for the comments, I have described these symptons to Taylor Made but they refuse to accept that there is something wrong with the screen
Flobin


----------



## tattytony

I have TM and its BLACK OUT not at all like yours time to email them photos to them and advise that small claims is always an option..

Regards


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

Hi Tony
thanks for the comparison to your TM, I am still awaiting a reply from them with their email address so that I can email them the photos, as I can't find an email address for them. small claims is an option but not one I really want to go down yet, when the issue could be resolved so easily by them changing it. (It is still within their stated '12 month guarentee'!)
Robin


----------



## Grizzly

Definitely something wrong there !

Contact Taylormade by e-mail here:

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/cgi-bin/mf000001.pl?ACTION=SHOWFORM

Let us know how you get on.

G


----------



## Fatalhud

I would still question whether they have remembered to install the centre layer of insulation.
It is clear from your photo,s that there is something seriously amiss

Alan H


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

hi G
Thanks for the email details - I have sent them several messages this way with no response, unfortunetly you can not send attachments by this facility  
i agree with Alan that they have definetly missed something in manufacture!
Robin


----------



## Grizzly

If they won't reply then perhaps sending them a link to this thread in MHF would move things along ? It might be that the owner is too ill ( see earlier post) or away at shows and is not picking up his e-mail in which case a letter with a print out of the photos and a link to this site is called for.

You have tried a reasonable approach with no effect. They must see what harm it does to what has been a very good and trustworthy firm up to now. At least, if they see these posts they will see your photos.

G


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

i will write and send a photo, good idea, i have tried to be as resonable as i can and i have previously stated the rest of the product is fine all i want is some affirmative action :!:


----------



## JackieP

You know flobin.... thinking about this further... might you not be better (and with less stress involved) just pack them up, send recorder delivery and ask for a full refund? You could then buy the ones you need from whichever retailer you want? There must be some kind of returns policy?


----------



## tattytony

If you do follow jackies advice and send it back I might suggest that you use special delivery NOT recorded delivery as the insurance is only £42 on recorded delivery items :?


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

thanks jackiep and tony ( nice dogs by the way) 
i would send them back but as i have had no response from them with regards my problem i fear that they may just except the delivery and leave it at that which would leave me with nothing to show for my £119! as for strees i don't do stress all i have to do is type and as le tour is on and i'm watching it on the computer i'm here any way' two birds with one stone' as they say!!! and the tour is on for a few weeks yet :lol:


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise!!*

still no takers for my very generous offer to swap my 'light letting in' Taylormade screen for one that does not let the light in, come on you people who don't care either way!. if you want to see what you are going to get see the photos previously posted :wink:


----------



## flobin

*sliver screen surprise!!*

any sunday viewers out there with any advice on next move!!


----------



## tattytony

Still think the best is a letter stating if so satisfaction under the sale of good act then court it will be, and you will be asking for all of your expenses :!:


----------



## erneboy

I would have a chat with Trading Standards, maybe their local one, Alan.


----------



## Techno100

I'll swap you for some bin liners in a very dark black


----------



## rugbyken

bought a set from taylormade 3 years ago at peterborough show along with a bike cover though fit on both was superb on the blind's light reduction virtually nil when i phoned to enquire was told in a very dismissive manner that they are heat insulating not light , the implied fault mine for not specifying, have replaced them with aset of fiamma that aren't a lot better but on attitude alone have lost my future custom


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

do you know what, rugby ken, that was exactly the same attitude i was given, surely though if he said 'you should have specified' that would imply there is a choice! i see no mention of a choice on the website or magazine adverts. any way i am going to take tattytonys advice. i rang Taylormade today (they even answered the phone) and asked if he would reconsider his position with regard to exchanging the screen and he flatly refused to do so referring me to trading standards. i can not understand his attitude 
all i won't him to do is change it i don'even want my money back. following that conversation i rang trading standards who were very helpful and agreed that if the website states that by rolling down the front of the screen you can let the light in this implies that it keeps the light out when raised. so i am now going to write to Taylormade out lining my position with a copy of the photos and wait for a response if none is forth coming then its the small claims court etc i am also going to try and claim against my credit card as well what a drag, but a salutary tale to tell anybody who ever asks 'which silver screen should i buy'.


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

oh well thats the first official letter off, i will take tatty tonys advice and go for costs but how much to charge per hour ummmmm! the skies the limit maybe :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

Flobin, I'd do capture a couple screen images of their website in case they update it and change the way it is advertised. 

If you're not sure how to do that pm me.


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

thanks dawnwynne i have thought about that but have got to wait until 'she who must be obeyed' gets back she seems to know her way around the old computer unlike myself 8O


----------



## erneboy

I just do not understand how a business can take such an attitude especially when a simple swap will do the job. Can you send them a link to this thread so that they can see how they are damaging their business.

Also I believe this should be covered in Company Reports so that others will know. That is where most people would look I think, Alan.


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

blimey the things you learn i think i've just copied their website on to a file!!!! for posterity. yes ernieboy i agree, do you know i would even pay the postage  if i new how to send them a thread i would maybe i'll get the wife (to be on the 31st going on honeymoon in the van for 7 weeks no lie in likely with all tht light hee hee :wink: ) to do it .


----------



## Techno100

Just send
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-88936-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: silver screen surprise*



flobin said:


> if i new how to send them a thread i would maybe .


Click here;

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/cgi-bin/mf000001.pl?ACTION=SHOWFORM

Fill in your name etc. and then write your complaint in the box and then ask them to read the thread on MHF.

Then copy this carefully:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-88936-days0-orderasc-0.html

That should take them to this thread.

G


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

what an eve i have now cut and pasted something as well there is always a positive to every negative i will be the next bill gates at this rate. thank you grizzly lets hope for a speedy and happy resolution


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: silver screen surprise*



flobin said:


> lets hope for a speedy and happy resolution


Hope so flobin. Let us know how you get on. This has not done Taylormade any good so hope they come up with a quick and very satisfactory solution. They can always come on here and make it - 5 free posts.

G


----------



## flobin

*silver screen suprise*

they dont even have to be public about if they don't want to be they have my number and my email :!:


----------



## erneboy

I feel that in order to try and limit the damage they have done themselves so far they might be well advised to be public about it, Alan.


----------



## pomme1

I contrast Taylormade's attitude with the service I had from Silverscreens, whose owner can also be, shall we say, a little abrupt at times. When I bought my last set of screens, I was not happy with the fit. I rang SS and the owner went through the problem with me on the 'phone and made a couple of suggestions which, happily resolved the problem.

Had this not solved the problem, he offered without prompting, to exchange them. And they keep out the light!


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

any resolution would be good as far as i'm concerned and i have no wish to harm anybodies reputation all i want is my screen changed


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

i agree pomme1, my first dealings with silverscreens were to the point!, but his screen was brilliant so its acceptable but this attitude from Taylormade is just unresonable i think


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

Oh well, letter with photographs should have arrive this morning first post to Mr TaylorMade.... No phone call or email reply so far! 
Keep you posted
flobin


----------



## bigbazza

Good luck.


----------



## Hezbez

Taylormade are listed as being at the Northern Show in Knutsford this weekend.
If you're in the vicinity maybe it would be worth going to speak to them there?

Another thought - if they are at the Northern maybe that's why they're hard to get hold of at the moment.


----------



## flobin

*silverscreen surprise!!*

sadly can't get to Northern show as heading in the opposite direction  however if anybody would like to point him in this direction it may be useful :!:


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Flobin

Without seeing the screens it's very difficult to be sure of some details, but I can be quite certain yours are not covered in the same material as ours.

We have a TM and both inside and outside covers are made of a very strong silvered material, one single sheet of which would be completely light proof.

If I didn't know better (_and I don't of course_ :roll: ) I'd say you have a summer weight screen which is covered in a quite different material. However, I don't think TM make such a beast. :?:

If it's any consolation to you your Physics is a bit wonky.

The fact that it lets in the light does not mean it will also let in (or out) the heat. Hold the duvet off your bed at home up to the window for a quick confirmation, or dive under it in daylight and it will be quite light under there (_and fun if Mrs Flobin is in there too_! :wink: :lol: :lol: )

Wash my mouth out . . . what am I saying!!! 8O 8O 8O

Very definitely quite different to the one we have - which is peeling off a lot of the silvering so I'm none too happy either, although it is three years old! :roll:

Dave


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*



Zebedee said:


> The fact that it lets in the light does not mean it will also let in (or out) the heat. Hold the duvet off your bed at home up to the window for a quick confirmation, or dive under it in daylight and it will be quite light under there (_and fun if Mrs Flobin is in there too_! :wink: :lol: :lol: )
> 
> This test may have to wait until she who must be obeyed becomes mrs flobin on the 31st July
> 
> The TM was bought as the 'winter' long profile screen. The material is a very light silver, white on the back.
> 
> Thanks for the advice :wink:
> 
> Robin


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: silver screen surprise*



flobin said:


> The TM was bought as the 'winter' long profile screen. Robin


Same as ours then - except it clearly isn't!! 8O 8O

The insulation qualities may well be perfectly OK, but the covering material is definitely very different to ours, as I said before.

If it is strong and waterproof, and feels like the same thickness as someone else's, you may not have as much of a problem as you think. :wink:

If it were me I would find a friendly MHer with a "_proper_" TM and ask if you could compare it with yours. Only then will you know if it is satisfactory - even if it is different.

Dave


----------



## flobin

*silver screen surprise*

sadly zebedee i think it is a case of being different and unsatisfactory, different in that the material is not the same, unsatisfactory because it lets the light in. :!:


----------



## dannimac

Robin

Someone mentioned earlier the Distance Selling Act and I'm presuming that you did indeed by it over the internet or via phone.

I've attached a link http://www.oft.gov.uk/about-the-oft/legal-powers/legal/distance-selling-regulations/

Legally, regardless of whether it is fit for purpose, you have a seven day cooling off period. The reason for this is that because it is sold at a distance, you cannot check that it in reality meets all your requirements until you see it. Therefore you are entitled to a full refund provided it has been within the seven day cooling off period.

I also think, although I'm not certain, that if the company don't play ball, you can claim the cost back from your credit card company and they can then claim it back from the vendor.

I know you've already sent one but I wouldn't be pursuing letters and trying to prove it does or doesn't keep out the light (although your pictures are completely shocking! I wouldn't want that amount of light coming through in Summer if it is Summer weight). I would just be going down the Distance Selling route and the cooling off period and then be scooting off to buy some screens from elsewhere.

Btw, also note the point that 'you must give customers clear information' - I agree with you that the whole 'fold down to let light in' vs 'our product is not designed to keep out the light' is very confusing.

Good luck in pursuing this.

D

PS I didn't buy mine from either Taylor Made or Silver Screens but instead bought them from Nuke and they are great and keep the light out!


----------



## stewartwebr

I gave up on Taylor Made about 10 years ago. We drove all the way to there premises in Yorkshire for them to make a template for the Bel Aire I owned. The template was made and we waited and waited for the screen. I called a number of times and was always told it would be with us soon.

I waited about 6 months and then spoke with the owner at one of the shows. He was nothing short of a rude abrupt man. I gave up on the screen and vowed never to use them again.

Stewart


----------



## Techno100

We bought some today and they seem ok or I would not have. 
£110 for the longer ones.


----------



## flobin

*taylormade screen surprise*

i hope they last and you are happy with them because you really don't want to get into dispute with these people!


----------



## maddicksman

Very surprised to hear you say this. My experience of two sets of their screens is that they do exactly what is required. Their main purpose is to ensure you do not get condensation on the inside of the glass, and, to provide insulation, both of which they do very well. They never claim to be black out screens.

Secondly I have always found the staff to be helpful and charming and offering excellent customer service.


----------



## zoro

*New 'silver screens'*

Hi all 
Just to share with you my experience of buying some external screens for our new van, a Hymer Exsis-i

When I contacted both of the well know suppliers they were unable/not prepared to help me. I eventually found a retailer who found me some and I duly bought them.

When they arrived I soon realised they did not match our van (door fitting on wrong side). When I contacted the retailer they told me to contact the manufacture and take it up with them!! Whilst this attitude did not please me, I did contact the manufacturer and it turned out they were only a few miles away from us.
They asked me if I could pop over to them with the van and screens.
We went this morning and when they tried the screens against our van they were not pleased that the specification given to them was wrong. Without further ado they altered and renewed some of the screen parts so that it matched our van perfectly. Nothing was too much trouble and their attitude was refreshing to say the least.

If you are looking for external screens perhaps try these guys.

Minster

Steve


----------



## ingram

*Re: New 'silver screens'*



zoro said:


> Hi all
> Just to share with you my experience of buying some external screens for our new van, a Hymer Exsis-i
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve; never heard of them. Perhaps they deserve a separate thread started to let us all know about them, rather than it getting buried in this 'Taylormade' thread that, perhaps, not everyone is reading.

Harvey


----------



## robflyer

As I have now sold my MH I have the Taylormade 'over the scuttle' screens for sale. Perfect fit for an X250 and very well made. Silver on both sides with the 'let down' centre panel.
They are excellent screens. Don't let the light in.
Complete with fabric bag.
Only used a few times as I usually use the internal screens.

£25 plus postage anyone?

Robflyer


----------



## gnscloz

robflyer said:


> As I have now sold my MH I have the Taylormade 'over the scuttle' screens for sale. Perfect fit for an X250 and very well made. Silver on both sides with the 'let down' centre panel.
> They are excellent screens. Don't let the light in.
> Complete with fabric bag.
> Only used a few times as I usually use the internal screens.
> 
> £25 plus postage anyone?
> 
> Robflyer


hi you have pm


----------



## ingram

I have now used my Taylormade External screens again and can confirm that they are the same as the original posters in that they 'let light in'. Holding a hand against the screen outside shows a black image inside as in the op's picture. I have had these screens for nearly two years and they work fine as insulation. I didn't expect them to be 'blackout' screens and they aren't. Of course, this 'letting light in' phenomenon is not apparent when it is dark! I have cab curtains which are normally drawn when the screens are fully covering the screen so hadn't previously noticed the 'light' and it isn't a problem for me now that I have.

I just thought I would add this relevant comment to this thread, to sort of finish it off .................

Harvey


----------



## Techno100

I sleep directly under the Sun roof anyway so I get the dawn to slowly wake me up and the stars thro the night. Better than any hotel


----------



## Jodi1

We used the external screens this weekend and I discovered they were Taylormades which we bought in April at the Shepton Mallet show. They are totally black out which was what we wanted and expected not thinking they would be anything else. 

Hope you are able to get this sorted out satisfactorily. Have to agree that the owner seemed on the grumpy side, but if he is not well..........


----------



## Techno100

Using ours now first time and no light thro here in lower clough foot cc site. Very good fit and easy to don.


----------

